# Spiel: Celebrity claiming



## h1rsch (7 Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte die Idee für ein Spiel. Eine Art Fantasy-Football für Celebrities. Dabei kann jeder zu jeder Zeit neu mitmachen. Da das Spiel nur Sinn macht, wenn genügend Leute mitmachen, schreibt bitte in den Thread, wenn ihr Interesse habt, ich würde das Spiel dann offiziell am Samstag (12.08.17) starten.
Jeder der mitmachen will postet Bilder von 3 weiblichen Celebrities, die noch von keinem anderen gepostet wurden, damit "claimed" er/sie diese Celebrities. Zusätzlich erhält jeder 700 Punkte. Jede Woche stelle ich jemanden, der noch nicht geclaimed wurde in diesen Thread und es kann auf diese Person geboten werden. Am Ende des Monats kostet es 100 Punkte für jeden Celebrity um ihn zu halten. Das kann im Vorfeld gezahlt werden, indem man es in den Thread schreibt. Will man alle halten muss man nur "check" schreiben. Jeden Monat erhält jeder Spieler zusätzliche 500 Punkte (vielleicht wird dies über die Zeit erhöht). Wenn am Ende des Monats Celebrities nicht gehalten wurden, stelle ich sie einige Tage später zusätzlich zum Bieten zur Verfügung. Es zählen keine Pornostars und nur lebende Celebrities.
Ich werde in diesem post festhalten, wer welche Celebrities geclaimed hat und wer noch wieviele Punkte hat. Wenn man Celebrities zum Kauf anbieten will kann dies in diesem Thread geschehen, dann müssen aber beide Spieler hinterher erneut einen Bestätigungspost machen. Celebrities können auch getauscht werden, das kann dann hier oder in pn's geklärt werden.

Ich hab mir alles ausgedacht, also falls ich irgendwelche Lücken im Regelwerk vergessen habe schreibt mir gerne.:thx:


----------



## Punisher (7 Aug. 2017)

Klingt ja seeehr interessant


----------



## comatron (8 Aug. 2017)

h1rsch schrieb:


> also falls ich irgendwelche Lücken im Regelwerk vergessen habe schreibt mir gerne.:thx:



Nö, hast du nicht. Alle Lücken sind vollzählig vorhanden.


----------



## Max100 (9 Aug. 2017)

Das ist kein Spiel, das ist ne Wissenschaft...


----------



## Marco2 (10 Aug. 2017)

Celebrities verkaufen oder tauschen 

*....meine Inka wird nicht getauscht und verkauft schon garnicht*


----------



## h1rsch (10 Aug. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> Celebrities verkaufen oder tauschen
> 
> *....meine Inka wird nicht getauscht und verkauft schon garnicht*



Muss ja nicht, wenn du am Anfang schnell bist :thumbup:

Ok, ich würde sagen am 12. um 0.00h gehts los  mal sehen, wie es läuft. Ich kann leider den ursprünglichen Beitrag nicht mehr bearbeiten, d.h. ich muss regelmäßig Updates über den zwischenstand posten.


----------



## Sawyer12 (10 Aug. 2017)

:thumbup: cool, bin am Start


----------



## Marco2 (11 Aug. 2017)

*...ich fange schon mal an:*



 

 




*...ma kiken wat nu passiert !!!*wink2


----------



## h1rsch (12 Aug. 2017)

*Eigentlich zu füh Marco2*, hoffentlich beschwert sich keiner, aber dann fangen wir mal an. Na gut, hier meine drei:

Emma Watson:




Janina Uhse:




Miranda Cosgrove:


----------



## nrwfighter (12 Aug. 2017)

Warum soll man eine Celebrety Verkaufen?
Nach welchen Kreterien gestaltet ich der Marktwert?


----------



## h1rsch (12 Aug. 2017)

nrwfighter schrieb:


> Warum soll man eine Celebrety Verkaufen?
> Nach welchen Kreterien gestaltet ich der Marktwert?



Ja, alles etwas schwierig. Ich würde es erstmal ohne Marktwert laufen lassen und später versuchen, wenn das ganze erstmal so funktioniert, den "Celeb of the Month"-Thread miteinzubeziehen. Momentan ist der Marktwert einfach nach Nachfrage würde ich sagen, wenn du einen Celebrity verkauft, kannst du dafür vielleicht mehrere erbieten. Ich wolte es anfangs nicht zu kompliziert gestalten.


----------



## Sawyer12 (12 Aug. 2017)

Chryssanthi Kavaz




Natalie Pinkham 


 

Heike Trinker


----------



## Sawyer12 (12 Aug. 2017)

Ne Idee, um vielleicht dieses Game dynamisch zu halten: 

Nachdem jeder Mitspieler seine 3 Bunnys gepostet hat listet der Moderator oder jemand anderes am Ende des Tages ALLE Bunnys in einer Abstimmung auf (ähnlich wie C.o.Month)
Wir Mitspieler stimmen dann ab ( z.B. The Top 6 of the Day) Besser ist es wenn man für mehrere abstimmen kann/soll, da der ein oder andere sicherlich für seine Bunnies voten wird  

Je nach Voting bekommt die Top 6 oder Top 10 der Girls dann Punkte gutgeschrieben. 

Platz 1 > 10 Pkt
Platz 2 > 8 Pkt 

etc.


----------



## h1rsch (12 Aug. 2017)

Sawyer12 schrieb:


> Ne Idee, um vielleicht dieses Game dynamisch zu halten:
> 
> Nachdem jeder Mitspieler seine 3 Bunnys gepostet hat listet der Moderator oder jemand anderes am Ende des Tages ALLE Bunnys in einer Abstimmung auf (ähnlich wie C.o.Month)
> Wir Mitspieler stimmen dann ab ( z.B. The Top 6 of the Day) Besser ist es wenn man für mehrere abstimmen kann/soll, da der ein oder andere sicherlich für seine Bunnies voten wird
> ...



Keine schlechte Idee ansich :thx:, aber würde das nicht nur bedeuten, dass jeder für die votet, die er selbst besitzt? Keiner hat einen Grund für etwas anderes zu voten, das birgt ja nur Nachteile. Ich finde es macht schon am meisten Sinn, dass an den C.o.M. zu koppeln, sodass jeder, der da gerade hochgehandelt wird mehr Punkte erhält oder man macht eher eine Umfrage, die dafür, sorgt, dass es teurer wird die Person zu halten. Ich würde das aber erst einführen, wenn das Spiel ohne diese Regel ein paar Wochen erfolgreich funktioniert hat. Wenn jemand noch eine andere Idee hat, gerne raus damit!


----------



## Sawyer12 (12 Aug. 2017)

h1rsch schrieb:


> Keine schlechte Idee ansich :thx:, aber würde das nicht nur bedeuten, dass jeder für die votet, die er selbst besitzt? Keiner hat einen Grund für etwas anderes zu voten, das birgt ja nur Nachteile. Ich finde es macht schon am meisten Sinn, dass an den C.o.M. zu koppeln, sodass jeder, der da gerade hochgehandelt wird mehr Punkte erhält oder man macht eher eine Umfrage, die dafür, sorgt, dass es teurer wird die Person zu halten. Ich würde das aber erst einführen, wenn das Spiel ohne diese Regel ein paar Wochen erfolgreich funktioniert hat. Wenn jemand noch eine andere Idee hat, gerne raus damit!



Klar, das C.o.M. kann punktemäßig auch berücksichtig werden. 

Zu meiner Idee: Gerade deswegen meinte ich ja, dass wir mindestens für 6 Celebs voten, sodass wahrscheinlich die 3 eigenen gevotet werden und 3 weitere von anderen und wir 
am Ende des Votings dann ein Ranking haben. :WOW:
Stichwort. Celeb-Comunio


----------



## h1rsch (12 Aug. 2017)

Sawyer12 schrieb:


> Klar, das C.o.M. kann punktemäßig auch berücksichtig werden.
> 
> Zu meiner Idee: Gerade deswegen meinte ich ja, dass wir mindestens für 6 Celebs voten, sodass wahrscheinlich die 3 eigenen gevotet werden und 3 weitere von anderen und wir
> am Ende des Votings dann ein Ranking haben. :WOW:
> Stichwort. Celeb-Comunio



Es wird aber dann problematisch, wenn später jemand 6 hat! Oder überhaupt hat man mit mehr dann einen Vorteil.


----------

